# Milwaukee slot car show



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Milwaukee Slot Car Show

Where -- Crystal Ridge Ski Hill, 7900 W. Crystal Ridge Dr., Franklin, WI
When -- Sunday, October 21 from 9 a.m. to 1 p.m.
Cost -- $4 with kids under 16 Free
Info -- 414-771-8903 (day of show call 414-573-8903)

Directions -- Exit I-94 at Rawson Ave and head west to S. 76th Street. Turn right on 76th Street and watch for the ski hill on your left.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I've been to this show a couple times -- it's a small-ish show but I always find some neat stuff.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

BTTT for anyone who missed it.

'doba


----------

